# End of our dream and Brexit not to blame1



## Tina L (Jun 28, 2015)

After finally deciding on Polis as the retirement destination for next year we have hit a major hurdle that might have ended the dream....no not Brexit but our beloved dog Basil! He is a 9 year old rescue dog who has been with us for 8 yrs and has severe separation anxiety and would not survive the flight as will not go in a cage or be separated from us. Despite intensive research we cannot find a way of us all getting to Cyprus together apart from via Northern Cyprus which we are not prepared to risk....the drive or the border. Grimaldi Lines will not accept dogs, Basil is over the 8 kg weight limit permitted on cabin flights to Cyprus from Europe and we cannot afford a private flight or charter a yacht. Have even looked at RAF flights to Akrotiri but unless I join the forces that looks highly unlikely too. We are getting despondent as this has been our dream for 20 years and now scuppered. Any advice, ideas from forum members would be most welcome....I am hoping that by some magic someone may have a solution. Many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Tina L said:


> After finally deciding on Polis as the retirement destination for next year we have hit a major hurdle that might have ended the dream....no not Brexit but our beloved dog Basil! He is a 9 year old rescue dog who has been with us for 8 yrs and has severe separation anxiety and would not survive the flight as will not go in a cage or be separated from us. Despite intensive research we cannot find a way of us all getting to Cyprus together apart from via Northern Cyprus which we are not prepared to risk....the drive or the border. Grimaldi Lines will not accept dogs, Basil is over the 8 kg weight limit permitted on cabin flights to Cyprus from Europe and we cannot afford a private flight or charter a yacht. Have even looked at RAF flights to Akrotiri but unless I join the forces that looks highly unlikely too. We are getting despondent as this has been our dream for 20 years and now scuppered. Any advice, ideas from forum members would be most welcome....I am hoping that by some magic someone may have a solution. Many thanks


Have you contacted all of the different pet transport companies?
You never know one of them may have a solution.


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

These guys seem to have a good reputation -

TransFur


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Don't give up hope!

We moved to Polis in October 2014 with our beloved dog Bonnie. We flew with Monarch on the same flight as Bonnie from Birmingham to Paphos. TFA Logistics are the Monarch agents for pet travel, so all we did was to check the Monarch website for availability of seats for us on the flight we wanted, then booked Bonnie as live cargo on that flight through TFA Logistics. Once they confirmed Bonnie would be on that flight, we booked our own seats with Monarch.

It was all very simple, but certainly not cheap:

One way seat only flights from Birmingham to Paphos with Monarch Airlines in Oct 14 = £49.99 each.
1 x 20kg suitcase from Birmingham to Paphos with Monarch Airlines = £22.99 each
1 x dog in pet carrier as cargo in hold (total weight around 13kg) with Monarch Airlines = £538

By the time you add the cost of the pet passport, an airline compliant kennel etc, the total cost would have been around £800.

For a much loved family member, though, it was worth it!

The total time that Bonnie was out of our sight was around 6 hours, during which the flight stewardess gave us constant updates and the captain drew our attention to the actual time Bonnie was being disembarked from the aircraft, which we were able to watch from the cabin. All in all, Letitia was more distressed than Bonnie at the stress of travel to Cyprus!


----------



## Tina L (Jun 28, 2015)

Hello David....Basil cannot travel in a crate unfortunately....wont let Roy or me out of his sight. Cut all his face eating thru metal cage when we first got him...plus architrave around door....and only a little terrier!!


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Buy an airline approved pet carrier the correct size for your dog.
Leave it with the doors open near where he spends most of the day.
Very gradually start placing his food and drink closer and closer to the carrier do not rush.
When he gets used to this put the food and water just out side the entrance and over a week or two move the food more into the box, hopefully he will start to see the carrier as a place of food: then do the same with his bed but take your time and on no account shut the doors!
When he gets used to sleeping in the box swing the door over at a bit at a time but don't lock it. Eventually try shutting the door at night.
If all this succeeds then start to put him into the carrier and leaving the room for just a few minutes then returning and letting him out, extending the length away very gradually.
This process could take months but be patient, also animals pick up on human anxiety so keep calm>
Airlines will not allow animals to be tranquilised but there are organic sprays which supposedly calm cats, see if there is one for dogs and try that, what does your vet have to say, maybe they can refer you to an animal behaviourist?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

That is excellent advice JonandGaynor
Dogs are very adaptable if given time.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Good advice indeed.

Our Bonnie was a rescue dog which had been abandoned in a derelict building in Belfast. She really doesn't like being left alone because of her previous experiences and she is like Letitia's shadow when she is here, mine when Letitia is away and anyone's when being looked after by anyone else! Our IATA approved crate for air travel could be split in half for ease of carriage when not being used, so we used the bottom half as her bed for the weeks leading up to our journey with all her own bedding lining it. Before travel, Letitia wore a T shirt for a couple of days and left it in the carrier so that Bonnie could console herself with Letitia's scent during the journey.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

our dog was a rescue and whenever we left him he chewed anything he could find as he was upset at being 'abandoned' We got a cage for him which we put his bed in and it became his 'safe haven' and when we went out we shut him in. Eventually we would leave it open and he still went into it at night of his own accord but soon decided he didn't need that safe haven anymore and stopped going into it. 
Getting your dog used to a travelling crate over a period of a few months, then leaving him for short periods which gradually become longer is the only way to get him over his separation anxiety. If you do it properly by the time you are ready t o relocate to Cyprus he should be fine.


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi I completely understand your anxiety, I have flown with various animals from dogs-horses. However I agree with the previous advise,
You need to get your dog used to his crate as a safe haven. I have done this with
All my dogs, and trust me I have had some seriously insecure dogs! However there is hope, Dogs are not humans, we don't completely understand them, and they don't think like us or even understand a time scale where we may have disappeared for a few hours or days.. A flight is just the same, yes they can be very nervous (you tube has private videos of dogs that have been filmed from within their crate) but they seem to in my experience just settle down sleep and when they arrive at their destination near the luggage claim they are so ecstatic that all
Previous traumas are forgotten and they make lovely messes to tell you how happy they are to see you! It's often worse for the owners; we think through what they might feel, think and how they might be reacting.. Truth is we don't know !! Train your dog as with the previous great advise, every time I have had to get one of my dogs used to a crate I put their bed in their, feed them their chicken wings after a walk in the crate, take it in the car etc etc and exactly like was fore mentioned it becomes their safe haven .. Don't under estimate your dog, he can and will adjust. Separation anxiety is the same, with the right treatment they adjust! Don't despair I believe he will be fine, but I'm only taking from having done it myself with anxious dogs and hysterically dangerous stallions! Good luck!


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Worldwanderer said:


> Hi I completely understand your anxiety, I have flown with various animals from dogs-horses. However I agree with the previous advise,
> You need to get your dog used to his crate as a safe haven. I have done this with
> All my dogs, and trust me I have had some seriously insecure dogs! However there is hope, Dogs are not humans, we don't completely understand them, and they don't think like us or even understand a time scale where we may have disappeared for a few hours or days.. A flight is just the same, yes they can be very nervous (you tube has private videos of dogs that have been filmed from within their crate) but they seem to in my experience just settle down sleep and when they arrive at their destination near the luggage claim they are so ecstatic that all
> Previous traumas are forgotten and they make lovely messes to tell you how happy they are to see you! It's often worse for the owners; we think through what they might feel, think and how they might be reacting.. Truth is we don't know !! Train your dog as with the previous great advise, every time I have had to get one of my dogs used to a crate I put their bed in their, feed them their chicken wings after a walk in the crate, take it in the car etc etc and exactly like was fore mentioned it becomes their safe haven .. Don't under estimate your dog, he can and will adjust. Separation anxiety is the same, with the right treatment they adjust! Don't despair I believe he will be fine, but I'm only taking from having done it myself with anxious dogs and hysterically dangerous stallions! Good luck!


Hi - I've rehabilitated, trained and rehomed several 'rescue' dogs, albeit all large breeds, so cannot claim experience of small terriers. One of my own rescued young German Shepherd dogs suffered so badly from 'separation anxiety' that she once leapt over our washing machine and hurled herself at a single-glazed window - which smashed under her weight as she jumped right through it in her panic and desperation to reach me as I left the house! After prolonged, intensive and very careful training on my part, along with the opportunity for her to learn to enjoy life, again, with both human and canine companionship, plenty of safe, free space and sufficient exercise, this lovely young dog became one of the best I'd ever known. Such rehabilitation does require endless patience and consistent, hard work, on the part of the entire household! 
In my own case I was incredibly fortunate to have had the much - needed support of great friends, including other very experienced GSD owners and even the former Head of a County Police Dog Unit! There were many times when I was in near-despair at my apparent lack of progress in helping my poor dog to overcome the 'demons' of her previous brutalised young life - but, slowly, slowly, her general level of anxiety began to fall and her 'separation panic' began to subside!

So, I'd endorse all of the advice proffered here, re. the introduction of 'crate training.' My own dog grew to love her own ( made from fibre-glass, so cool in Summer and cosily -warm in Winter)! Once she became acustomed to sleeping and feeding in it, I was able to transfer this crate to the back of my jeep - within which, with the tail-gate opened, my dog would choose to lie, for hours, whilst surveying all that occurred within 'her' garden and domain..!

I'd add, then, that, as owners of your anxious little dog, you need to ensure that you never reward him/her ( by picking him/her up or by offering verbal praise or physical strokes..) whilst he/she is exhibiting 'separation anxiety'(albeit, in an attempt to reassure or calm your pet)! 

Try, instead, to reward ( by voice, edible treats or pats and strokes) only 'non-anxious' behaviour - to encourage more of the same! Praising, cuddling, stroking or feeding your dog 'foodie treats', during signs of 'separation anxiety' might well result in a further escalation of the undesirable behaviour - in an attempt to gain yet more 'rewards! 

Basic 'obedience training' is absolutely necessary in this scenario - but keep sessions short and be sure to practise 'Down/stay!' ( with rewards..), daily, whilst increasing the time and distance concerned - but only whilst your dog is behaving well and appears unperturbed, so tiny 'baby' steps are far better than any attempts to achieve too much, too soon!

The instruction to 'Sit/stay' is best saved for different contexts, involving less lengthy waits - because the dog would have more difficulty maintaining the upright position, over time, than the prone stance of 'Down!' 

Eventually, given the above, the passage of time between your leaving and subsequent return to your home can be extended in those small stages. It's crucial that this phase is calm - with absolutely no signs of anxiety detected on your own 'human' face or body! 

The provision of 'foodie rewards' can become less frequent as your pet demonstrates his/her ability to be left alone for longer periods, but I do favour giving a 'Kong' toy (the black ones are virtually indestructable), filled with a favourite edible treat, at the point of your leaving the dog unattended. 

In hot weather, I used to place a cleaned Kong, filled with a mixture of crushed biscuits banana, in my freezer ( obviously, inside a freezer bag..) My previously anxious GSD would then be occupied for ages by her delicious 'ice-lollies' - seemingly oblivious to my departures...! 

It is the case that most video-clips of dogs exhibiting 'separation anxiety', whilst alone, prove that the worst period is, almost always, the first half- hour after the owner's disappearance from sight or from the home. Distracting the dog's attention during that period, by the use of a filled 'Kong' or other sinilar toy, will often lead to his/her then falling asleep or, at least, resting calmly until the owner's return!

By the time of your proposed flight to Cyprus your little dog should be far agitated by your absence than previously and be accustomed to feeding and resting in the crate - even in your absence. So, I wish you the very best of luck and success in your efforts to prepare your deserving dog for your joint Cypriot adventure!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## Tina L (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks so much for your detailed response. We are going to try with help of dog behaviorist as don't want to live anywhere else. Explored mainland last month....but still Polis in our hearts....watch this space!!


----------



## Tina L (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks Veronica.....messaged several and awaiting responses


----------



## Tina L (Jun 28, 2015)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - I've rehabilitated, trained and rehomed several 'rescue' dogs, albeit all large breeds, so cannot claim experience of small terriers. One of my own rescued young German Shepherd dogs suffered so badly from 'separation anxiety' that she once leapt over our washing machine and hurled herself at a single-glazed window - which smashed under her weight as she jumped right through it in her panic and desperation to reach me as I left the house! After prolonged, intensive and very careful training on my part, along with the opportunity for her to learn to enjoy life, again, with both human and canine companionship, plenty of safe, free space and sufficient exercise, this lovely young dog became one of the best I'd ever known. Such rehabilitation does require endless patience and consistent, hard work, on the part of the entire household!
> In my own case I was incredibly fortunate to have had the much - needed support of great friends, including other very experienced GSD owners and even the former Head of a County Police Dog Unit! There were many times when I was in near-despair at my apparent lack of progress in helping my poor dog to overcome the 'demons' of her previous brutalised young life - but, slowly, slowly, her general level of anxiety began to fall and her 'separation panic' began to subside!
> 
> So, I'd endorse all of the advice proffered here, re. the introduction of 'crate training.' My own dog grew to love her own ( made from fibre-glass, so cool in Summer and cosily -warm in Winter)! Once she became acustomed to sleeping and feeding in it, I was able to transfer this crate to the back of my jeep - within which, with the tail-gate opened, my dog would choose to lie, for hours, whilst surveying all that occurred within 'her' garden and domain..!
> ...


Thank you for your great advice....we are certainly more hopeful!! We have however already tried a lot of your suggestions over the years to no avail. In all other aspects he is brilliant...follows all commands...walks off lead through sheep, deer,moor ponies, obeys all commands except being separated. Crate training and\or sleeping downstairs a no no! We are going to buy travel crate and start process though and persevere...Watch this space!


----------

